# Relocating - Michigan



## OldRook (Jun 14, 2012)

Howdy Trappers!

appears I will be leaving the great state of MS this fall and transferring to the wonderful city of Detroit, yes i am certifiable... 

I've spent a lot of time in Michigan over the years - my folks live in St Joseph county currently.. 

Best place within an hr of Detroit for an outdoorsman to live? rural, few acres close to an interstate to make the trek each day would be ideal..

Any communities you all could recommend? Sure appreciate any feedback.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Welcome Old Rook!

The Pontiac might be an option or west of Ann Arbor.

I am sure you will get some good advice from the great bunch of trappers on our forum.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

What section if Detroit do you have to do time at. Would help with the one hour drive time. The mixing bowl is one of the best coyote spots in the area.

Griff

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Fenton is nice, I can see one of my treestands from my kitchen window and watch the wife cook dinner while I'm in it. Had a red fox den under our deck a couple years ago, neighbor shot a coyote in my back yard last year. Romeo is also a good area for an outdoors person. Ann Arbor means you have to drive east on I96 or I94 in the morning and west in the afternoon if you are a first shift guy... driving into the sun sucks because most of the population here either hasn't discovered their sunshades, or how to use them.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

griffondog said:


> The mixing bowl is one of the best coyote spots in the area.
> 
> Griff
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Lol

Ann Arbor=mixing bowl of nuts

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

If your also into fishing and waterfowl hunting check out the I-94 corridor between Det and Port Huron.Lake ST Clair has some of the best fishing in the country and another hour north you can be on Lake Huron.For rural must be a few miles north of M-59.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Two words:

Livingston County!


O'lame Fred


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Fabner1 said:


> Two words:
> 
> Livingston County!
> 
> ...


A nice area.But pricey.taxes will kill you. Now a bit south of there is lenawee co. lot lower taxes alot more for your money, did I say out in the country. still withn a hour of the city, just. you get up this way, give me a shout, you like to fish?


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

I second the I-94 idea. Anywhere north of Utica, between M-53 and I-94. It gets rural out there pretty quick. Inside an hour and the traffic won't be anywhere near as bad as coming from Livingston or Ann Arbor. That can't put you over an hour on a "slightly worse than normal" day.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

You might look at the nortern part of Monroe County. Plenty of land, taxes won't kill you and still within an hour of Detroit. Also will be real close to Lake Erie.


----------



## OldRook (Jun 14, 2012)

sure appreciate the feed back fellas and definitely for the definition of the mixing bowl - had no clue!!

Dearborn is the specific area i'll be serving time in. Love to fish st clair and the detroit river

my wife and i are empty nesters so no little ones to worry about

would love to get back into trapping again - used to was fairly serious about it.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

best area left for hunting fishing within 1 hr of det is btw romeo and richmond or around that area at least...


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Look into South Lyon.


----------

